# Living with your props - tips and tricks



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi,

As any display grows, ease of setup becomes increasingly important. So note to new prop makers, while the excitement is around making an awesome prop, spending some time (and perhaps $) on a durable, easy to set up prop will pay off in future years.

Here are some of the rules that now go into all my props (if at all possible)

1. If you can build the prop to be set up with NO TOOLS - do it. You can waste amazing amounts of time looking for the right wrench or screw driver.

2. Corollary to #1 - if you can build a prop with no or "captive" fasteners - do it. How many times have you looked for that one screw that was RIGHT HERE LAST YEAR!?!?

3. Expensive but these oh-so-useful extension cords are worth it.

4. Media electronics with built-in players are handy. Ie, that projector with the built-in SD card reader, or the PA speakers with the built-in MP3 player may be a bit more expensive, but not having to keep track of separate players and wires, and having one less thing to plug in, makes setup OH SO MUCH BETTER.

5. If you have CD or DVD players, don't take the media out - leave it in for next year and put a big label on the player like "HOWLING GHOST", then you won't be looking for that damned CD.

6. EVERYTHING for a prop goes in the same box (preferably by itself).

These are a few off the top of my head...but my true motive is to get you to share your tips and tricks. Let us know!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

7. Don't overbuild. If the prop isn't meant to be in place year-round - light weight is good. Built a prop from 2x4s and 1/2 inch ply? Would it have worked as well if made from 5mm underlayment and 1x3s? It would have been a whole lot easier to get in the attic!

8. If a prop is large, make it modular. Can you break that grand entrance into more pieces to make it easier to put away on 11/1? That will make it much more pleasant to handle five years from now. (but don't forget rules 1 and 2)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

9. Keep the terms "waterproof" and windproof" in mind for anything going outside, because Mother Nature does not always cooperate with lovely fall weather on Halloween.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Haunt the barn instead of the yard -- so most things are stored in-place.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Underlayment is the best.


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Per Rahnefan - 

10. If you don't have one, buy a barn for your haunt. 

Wait a minute...


----------



## Timpbike (Sep 6, 2014)

For audio, Invest in a Bluetooth speaker and make everything digital - easy set up, battery powered and you can't lose your music (or at least you shouldn't)


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

11. Every year set aside some time (and energy) to do at least one project that's sole purpose is to *make your life easier*.

It could be anything. For example:
- Install better shelves for organization.
- Deck a section of the attic.
- Buy plastic containers and throw away the ratty card-board boxes.
- Finally fix that rickety prop that gives you trouble every year.
- Install a freight elevator to your attic.
- Build a power distribution box so you stop popping circuit breakers when you turn on the fog machine.
- Take RoxyBlue's advice and build weather-proof enclosures for your electronics.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Post-Christmas sales are an excellent place to pick up outdoor electrical cords,lighting and storage boxes.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

13. Get zip-lock freezer bags and a permanent marker and keep them handy when you are packing up your decor. Bits and pieces won't get lost.

14. Thin zip-ties are great for organizing string lights. 

15. Buy the clear storage bins so you don't have to hunt. 

16. Get a notebook and take an inventory while you are packing. (Wait, I have two if those talking spider skulls that I haven't used in 3 years. DOH). This actually helped curb my spending when I realized how much stuff was in original packing because I couldn't pass up that 75% off sale. I also sold a few things I never used.)


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Also often overlooked, make a prop builders tool pouch. Easy to do with a quick trip to harbor freight, and keep it with your stuff. I built mine from the ideas off the old Phastasmichanics site using a belt pouch. Helps when you don't have to remember where you set that darn screwdriver down.


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

These are fantastic tips, thank you all for sharing your ideas! :kisskin: 
I'd love to see this thread continue with more suggestions - keep 'em coming!


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

If you plan to store your prop in your attic, make sure to build it so it fits through the access hole...


----------

